# Self Hypnosis May Cut Stress and boost Immune System



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI:







http://www.ahealthyme.com/article/reuters/101310993 ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

Good information! Now, how do I do self hypnosis? Is there a correlation between that and meditation which I do 2X a day? I have a sneaking suspicion that because I listened to the tapes subconsciously -- while I was asleep -- that the info is locked in my subconscious. Which ain't sharing nothin' with me. I just finished the tapes last night, and I intend to go through and listen to them awake.


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Thanks Eric. That was sooo interesting!bwburt - you need to have a talk with your subconscious about sharing! Actually I had a setback at the end of the session, too. I had listened to the tapes in the afternoon but usually ended up falling asleep. I think at the end the mind armies (see thread about this if you haven't already) were making a last ditch effort to revert back to old ways, but my subconscious ended up kicking their butts and now I've only had improvements. You don't need to be awake to get improvements. Give it time.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

bw, I can personally attest to the truth of the old adage "Good things come to those who wait". Patience, it WILL happen for you. BQ


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Self hypnosis can be done using Mike's imagery. During self hypnosis you should not talk to yourself or use affirmations because that uses too much conscious effort. Rather, choose a keyword from Mike's tapes. For instance, "starflakes" may be a helpful keyword for the imagery on side 5. Get into a relaxed state, clear your mind, and think of your keyword. The subconscious mind uses that keyword to evoke images, emotions, and memories to bring about change. This can be done several times a day for short periods of time. AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BR, AZ is right with the tapes you can do self hypnosis using the imagery you learned.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,I would agree with AZ. Self hypnosis is a skill which is learned. The IBS program is a contained program, using a word from the program will make the process of learning, SH easier since you have been guided and therefore have an understanding of the process.The new title ( names shortlisted but not yet settled) contains guidance for this which will dovetail nicely with the learned processes already enjoyed.Best RegardsMike------------------Authorized Expert for IBS Association - Ask the Specialist forum.Author of the IBS Audio Program 100www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

MikeCan you clarify for me the difference between meditation and self-hypnosis? Is self-hypnosis the same as guided meditation? Are they considered compeltely different? Do they have different benefits?Jane


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Jane, I am sure Mike will get back to you, but I bet he is really busy right now getting ready to talk at the Annual Scientific Meeting of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology.I will make sure he see's this though.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

